# I am calling a family meeting!!!



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I took my brother out to get a new mattress tonight because it fits in my van. We love talking prepper talk! My brother is a total prepper at heart. I was suggesting that he (and my mom, they live together) should put more food up. Well........he tells me that he is not putting any more food up because his plan is to come to MY HOUSE!!! And he says that he is sure that Mom will go get my sister and her 4 kids and then come to my house!! :gaah: Can we say PANIC ATTACK!! He is also under the disillusionment that my MIL, BIL, and SIL will becoming here too because DH will insist on being with his mother. We are talking total SHTF situation here where they will have to walk to my house, otherwise they will be staying at their own house. 


So when I got home I called my mom because my mom and we had discussed before that she would NOT come to my house before because "every meal she eats is one less meal for the kids." 


I am not prepared for 15 people for any length of time! I am not truly sure how prepared I am for my 8. I mean you never really know until you actually go through something. But, I know that I am not prepared for 15!! (My 8, my mom, brother, sister and her 4 kids...not even counting in laws!)


I would totally take my mom in! My brother...he is a BIG eater, kind of lazy, can be very argumentative and does not like to be told what to do.


My sister! :gaah: I just plain do NOT want her here!!! She is a pathological liar and LAZY!! She LITERALLY can not walk from her couch to her car!! She is filing for disability and is only 34! Her two teenagers are also well trained pathological liars and they are BAD! Her 10 yo is already on disability because of all his behavioral problems. Then she has a 1 yo baby! She is a 40 minute drive from my mom's house and lives in the projects. My mom lives 12 miles from me! My brother insists that my mom will go get my sister...then they will come here! I could not possibly live with my sister and her kids! I could not do it in the best of times let alone the worst of times! I have hinted to my mom that I can not deal with her and my mom's response was that she would MAKE her work! Yeah, I would like to see that happen! My mom can not handle my kids, which are very well behaved, for more than about a half an hour because they get on her nerves. There is no way she could live with 10 kids in the same house! 


I don't think my mom was very happy with me when I hinted at the fact that I would not take in my sister and her kids! My mom said that they only way she would come to my house is if it is to dangerous to stay at her house anymore. As in roving gangs going from house to house, EMP attack, total anarchy...like they would have to walk to my house! Isn't that kind of what we are preparing for?? A long term SHTF situation. 


So I have told my mom and brother that I wanted to have a family meeting to discuss this and if this IS  the plan then we need to PLAN! 


I did suggest that they needed to get a tub together to put in my spare room with a few days worth of clothes so that is one less thing they will have to bring. Their plan was to load up their garden wagon with their tub of food, possibly chickens, weapons, and book bags with clothes and walk the 12 miles to my house.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I feel for ya! But don't panic, you are doing the right thing. Call a meeting, and start with "the Rules" right now. If its your home, your rules! Insist that they begin buying food or paying you to buy food NOW. If they diagree then tell them your food will go to your immediate family! They can eat grass & leaves!

Either way, you will have to see what happens to know what the final plan will be. Sorry to say this, but your sister & her kids may not be able to make the 12 mile walk, just sayin!

Don't give up or give in. You have prepped, and you can handle this by keeping your head! I'm rootin for ya! Many of us will find ourselves in similar situation when it gets foing full force from the fan!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Call the meeting ... your farm, your rules ...

Put the cards on the table ... :2thumb:


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Gotta love family


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I also want to be careful to not upset/offend the family over a WHAT IF! Saying "She and her kids are not welcome here and you all can stay at mom's house and be zombie bait!" is not going to go over well! 

My mom did talk to my sister this evening and she is planning on going to my mom's house if things are getting to bad. Then I get back on FB and my sister's FB status is: "What every ones take on the what's going to happen in 2012?" 

Ok, we do not even all get together for the holidays because my mom can not handle having all of us around at once because of her nerves! Plus my sister and I really just don't have much to say to each other...we are nice but superficial conversations. How do they possibly think they can ALL come to my house and live?? 

My mom WANTS to prepare but she does not want to talk about it because it makes her cry just the thought of not being able to go get my sister and her kids or my sister and her kids not being able to make it to her house. But I do think she got a glimpse of just how unprepared she is now though. I also explained to my mom when I talked to her again that my house is just NOT set up for 15 people and that this situation just would not be practical and we need to discuss OTHER plans! Oh, how I pray that the world NEVER falls apart!! Sigh....

Oh yeah, and my brother's reason why they can not store food at my house: My kids would just get into it! :gaah: :surrender:


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> I feel for ya! But don't panic, you are doing the right thing. Call a meeting, and start with "the Rules" right now. If its your home, your rules! Insist that they begin buying food or paying you to buy food NOW. If they diagree then tell them your food will go to your immediate family! They can eat grass & leaves!
> 
> Either way, you will have to see what happens to know what the final plan will be. Sorry to say this, but your sister & her kids may not be able to make the 12 mile walk, just sayin!
> 
> Don't give up or give in. You have prepped, and you can handle this by keeping your head! I'm rootin for ya! Many of us will find ourselves in similar situation when it gets foing full force from the fan!


Sage, that is some of the best advice I have ever read on here.

PP, I totally agree with Sage. your preps, your house, your family comes first and yes your rules or else.

Dan


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Call the meeting ... your farm, your rules ...
> 
> Put the cards on the table ... :2thumb:


I agree. IMO I think most families have members that feel the way some of yours do. As do some so called "friends". I have 5 family members that their "plan" in a shtf/teotwaki scenerio is to head for our ( wife and I's) retreat. (75 acres an hour from here) Their reasoning seems to be is because we have and are preparing for something to happen. True....... BUT! as of now we only have a couple of raised beds with strawberries and blueberries and such along with a few fruit trees we've planted there. Plans are to put in a couple of connex boxes for storage in the spring, and build a cabin within 5 years if nothing happens. If it does we'll ( wife and i) tent it until I can build a more permenant structure. We do have some food and ammo cache's there but no a huge amount. So there is no way we can shelter and feed 5 family members and about the same number of friends.

So my reply to them when they say "I'll just come to your house" is okay..... here is YOUR list of weekly purchases to buy and bring to me to store for you. If you contribute those EVERY week, AND bring everything else you can pack along when you come you'll be welcome, and I've told them their ipod or their computer or whatever DOES NOT count as supplies. If not sorry don't bother cause you won't be let in.

So again I agree on having the family meeting. You may also want to "put it in writing" who's coming and who is not, along with what is expected of everyone. If your Mom wants to come great. If she wants to drag your worthless sister and brats along, make sure SHE is going to provide for them, (food, water, medical supplies).

Good luck and let us know how it works out.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The proper response to people who say they'll just come to your house should be something like, "Sorry, but I won't let you in. I have enough for me and my family. I don't have enough for you." After a SHTF event you don't open the door for anybody.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Be sure to let us know the outcome of the meeting.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My dad had to give one of his grandsons a little "wake up call". They were deer hunting and the grandson could have taken one of three deer but he didn't want to drag it out of the hollar.  (grandson own words)

So when it came time to go home, grandson told grandpa he would have to "raid his freezer for meat". My dad told him ... I don't think so ... the way I see it, if you are to lazy to drag a deer out, you are not that hungry.

The grandson and his wife were both a little ticked at grandpa for being "rude!" (I did a cheer ) I guess we will see how things go at Thanksgiving ... grandson will be back to hunt with grandpa ... again.

When it comes to family, sometimes you must put your foot down and tell them how it is going to be.(IMHO ) Sometimes it will wake up a person ... then other times, nothing will.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I feel for you.
I will say that it seems unlikely to me that you would actually turn away your sister and her children if they were starving at your doorstep. I know we could all have hard decisions to make. I would both envy you and sympathize if it came to that. I assume you have thought this out, and are prepared for the consequences, both for you and them. 

The fmaily sit down sounds like a great idea. If their plan is to come to your house, then they must contribute. Only if they believe you are completely sincere will they do something about it.

I wish you the best of luck, and I too would like to hear the outcome.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

In a way, it's good that you know what they're planning now, so that you can deal with it and it's not a surprise at your doorstep in the middle of SHTF chaos.

But you are so right - it's so hard to have these conversations and hurt feelings for a situation that may very well never happen (and we pray will never happen). My heart goes out to you. Let us know how the meeting goes.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*Andi said:


> My dad had to give one of his grandsons a little "wake up call". They were deer hunting and the grandson could have taken one of three deer but he didn't want to drag it out of the hollar.  (grandson own words)


I've been in that situation, where I really had to balance whether I wanted to take the shot & deal woth the consequences, or wait until a 'more optimally geographically placed' (closer  ) target presented itself. I definitely agree with yer gramps about prioritizing tho...

"if the freezer's bare, I do not care (how far it is)"

on the flip side:

"if the freezer's full, WHY freeze your nuggets off huntin'?... this doesn't rhyme and I don't give a crap" :lolsmash:


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I am not sure how soon we will actually have our sit down meeting but I will update everyone when we do!! 


Ok, but on a scale of 1-10 my family coming to my house is about a 5 on my what if panic scale....because the TEN on my what if panic scale is my MIL taking my 6 yo DD and 9 yo DS into town to go shopping and out to lunch and then an EMP attack or as we call it in our house 'a Jericho type event' happens! I know...don't go borrowing trouble but these are my kiddos!! My MIL is 63 years old and kind of delicate! She made me PROMISE that I would not eat the first two bunnies we got...maybe she knows me to well! LOL! Where she takes the kids when she has them is to the mall and then out to lunch. That is a 40 minute drive from my house! There are several potential ways she could take to get to my house from the mall. One route is right passed a gov't Air Base! For some reason that does not seem very safe. The straight route to my MIL's house from the mall is a 4 lane divided highway. If they are having to walk that is NOT going to be safe!! My MIL is NOT a prepper!! She is a weird combination! LOL! She is kind of anti guns, anti processing your own meat but thinks the gov't has way to much control and that China is trying to take us over type! 


I feel like if I send a book bag with 3 days worth of food and good tennis shoes and a route to my house that she HAS to take if they have to walk home she would probably think I was a total loon!! :nuts: But if they were to take that route then I could go after them immediately, armed and on a bike or something. My MIL's house is 15 miles from my house so if I knew the kids were AT her house in the event of an EMP I could be down to her house and back with the kiddos within a few hours. We have a kid cart thing for the back of the bike so we would take that and put the kids in it. Plus my mom is actually ON the way to my MIL's house...3 miles from my MIL. I could even stop there on the way back and forth from my MIL's if I did have to go get my kiddos. I would totally trust my 12 yo to take care of baby girl (2 yo) and hold down the fort while 16 yo and I went after 6 and 9 yo if DH was at work. DH works 55 miles away (and would have to pass MIL and my mom's house to get home from work so he could stop at his mom's and my mom's house to check on them and know that I already got the kids.) I would NOT wait for DH to walk the 55 miles for him to pick up the kiddos and make it home! I would go after them myself immediately! The kiddos do not go to MIL's house as often as they used to...maybe once a month or every other month now to spend the night. They used to go once or twice a week before 6 yo DD started into (home) school. 


DH does not think that his mom would come to our house if things were really bad because she lives right next door to her sister (DH's aunt) and her other son (DH's brother). And DH's cousin (cousin, her SO, and their 3 kids) lives with his aunt...I think they would be even LESS welcome here than my sister!!


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

if you are taking in boarders .....can I come??? lol at least I can heal what ails you and fix the broken bones even take off a leg or two. :2thumb:


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

stayingthegame said:


> if you are taking in boarders .....can I come??? lol at least I can heal what ails you and fix the broken bones even take off a leg or two. :2thumb:


Sure! Why not!! You actually sound like you could be useful instead of a leech!! 
But I am not getting on my bike and coming after you...no matter how much you insist that you can fit in the little kiddie cart!!


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

DH says get a BOL so you can bug out when you find out they're headed your way. Just don't tell anyone you have it!


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I really, really, feel sorry for you guys, specially you Pam.....you people keep on saying that you won't do this or that for your people but when the time comes you know DANM well that you will accept them all.......so......make plans to feed those close to you plus those coming in from afar.

I do have food for seven to eight years and I live alone so that there is no worries from my end........but for the zombies that I will have to fight.

Live alone in the woods and far away from everyone, at this time I am working on my security system that will work with outside power or from my solar power system.....main thing that I will be using the solar for will be for my securyty system.

If you home is above ground then make a scape hach to be able to make your scape (or fighting) from below.

Don't keep your weapons and food in one place......at least at three different places.

WARNING.......about new ammo or weapons, keep them apart from your old stach because the new new ones "could" have a tracer and by tracing that one they could find all of them.........also.........now they have the means to make walls invicible in order to see what is in the other side......BEWARE.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

7 or 8 years worth of food for my household of EIGHT would be a LOT of food! So if you have 7 or 8 years worth of food for ONE person then that is about equal to having 1 year for 7 or 8 people! I don't not have enough food set aside for 8 people for one year and I do not have the money at this time to get the food set aside for an entire year for my 8 people! So preparing for 15 people is out of the question for me! I just don't have the $$! It is just not an option for me.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

This is an interesting dilemma, Pam. I'm not sure how I'd handle this one. I'm not sure anyone would until they are in that situation themselves. I feel for ya. On the one hand I'd love to say if it happened to me then I'd do just for me and mine and not worry about the extended types but on the other hand I'd say it isn't the kids' fault their folks were too dumb to stock up. I'm very interested to hear how this plays out.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Ponce said:


> you people keep on saying that you won't do this or that for your people but when the time comes you know DANM well that you will accept them all.......so......make plans to feed those close to you plus those coming in from afar.


:lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:

Sorry, my friend ... not going to happen at my house. club: ... ) I will take care of mine (kids and grandkids) ... the others are ... well, on their own. I should add my mom and dad, IF they would come.

At some place you must (IMO) draw a line. Like Pam said money being one thing but other things also come into play. Call me cold hearted or what ever.

But my family comes first ...


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

At least they see that there is a problem coming and they are willing to talk about it. If they are saying they are planning to come to your house because it is safer, that doesn't mean you have to be buying all of the food as well. Set up a plan at the family meeting that includes them in the preparing. Lay out what you need them to do.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

better get things straightened out now, don't wait til you're up to your A$$ in aligators before you drain the swamp. It would be a real disastor if you're prepared to take care of eight and fourteen show up.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

*Andi said:


> :lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:
> 
> Sorry, my friend ... not going to happen at my house. club: ... ) I will take care of mine (kids and grandkids) ... the others are ... well, on their own. I should add my mom and dad, IF they would come.
> 
> ...


 the same here, I have inlaws po-ed at me now because I'ved told them flat out to start preparing now as all that will be coming to my place is immediate family,Ks,KGs. I've even made it clear to my Ks,GKs that their sprouses relatives would not be allowed so make up their mind where they're going. I wouldn't care if they pulled in with a semi full of food water,sleeping bags ect, they can keep right on going.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

*Andi said:


> :lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:
> 
> Sorry, my friend ... not going to happen at my house. club: ... ) I will take care of mine (kids and grandkids) ... the others are ... well, on their own. I should add my mom and dad, IF they would come.
> 
> ...


I agree 110%. Ponce if you don't believe I'll turn them away just ask several that I showed to the door when we had the ice storms a couple of years ago. My philosophy is I'll take care of my wife and myself first. Then I'll help my sister and BIL who are prepping like we are, as a matter of fact they'll be coming to the "retreat" along with my 84 year old mother. My niece is also coming and has a lot of her own preps. As far as the rest of the family they will be treated just like a stranger who wanders up! Our friends also know better than to show up.

IMO there is ZERO excuse for not prepping. ZERO!!! Anyone can do at least some prepping even if it is only $5 a week. If someone seeing what is happening in the world with all the disasters and such then chooses to not do something then they deserve what happens to them.

To me it is not a matter of not being able to take care of them but a choice of "if you won't try to help yourself then don't come crying to my door!"


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

You want to come to my house? Why? I won't be here.....


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

VUnder said:


> You want to come to my house? Why? I won't be here.....


Same here, we will be at our BOL and on both sides of our family only my children and grandchildren know where it is.

I will wonder from time to time what happened to the rest of our family, but until I feel that we can safely leave our BOL and see what is going on with the rest of the Country, I will only be able to wonder how they made out.

All of our relatives think we are nuts and to that I say, oh well we tried to tell them and now wish them the best of luck.

Is this a callus attitude?
Maybe it is and if so and I am wrong in my thinking and attitude, then I hope the Lord will forgive me but that is how it is going to be. My family and the rest of our small group comes first.

Dan


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

DH and I are the ones in both our families that have preps. My sister has some but is not totally commited. We have not advertized the fact to family or friends the extent of our preps, but they all know we do a lot, I mean a Lot, of canning etc. Out of the entire clan on both sides most are workers, just not interested in preparing for uncertain times. I have a list for them if they decide to come and also a list of rules they must follow in order to stay. I do not feel any remorse for saying they will contribute or get out because they have had to same opportunities and more money than we have to prepare. A true SHTF situation will be hard work and everyone must be willing to pull their own weight.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Sort of an update: I talked to my mom this morning and they have decided to start stocking up more every time they go shopping. Or at least they are going to make more of an effort to get stocked up. They have decided that coming to my house IS a last resort...but an option for them if they feel that it would be safer at my house vs theirs. So I can basically count on them coming empty handed as well because it will probably be my place or die! If it is down to that I can almost guarantee they will not all make it. 

I will put even more of an effort to getting stocked up but honestly I am not sure I can do more than I already am! But, I am sure if I pray about it God will bless me with more canning jars and more food to fill them with! 
Gosh, right now I have eight 50# feed bags FULL of apples sitting in my dining room just waiting to be turned into applesauce and juice and about 50# of pears that need be canned, and 40# of potatoes! 
Does anyone know about how much a 50# bag of carrots costs to buy??
Off to put another plea for canning jars as my FB status....

ETA: Carrots are $13 for a 25# bag at a local store....is that a good price??


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pam , I like this thread , because it's bringing out a part of prepping most of us ignore or push back to avoid thinking about it.

My Son informed me a while back that if any SHTF event occurred he was heading here, "with" his GF and her daughter, both are lazy , he is a hard worker so I've been thinking too...

Here's what I've kind of come up with... This place is now a Ship on a stormy sea.. I am the captain, my word is law, we do it my way unless somebody can show a better way , but it will have to be proven better.

They "will" show up with food for at least a few months , and I don't mean Ramen noodles !

Weapons and ammo..a must because if they don't have food and weapons they are useless.

I will spend some time talking ...teaching starting ow, if after I've shown them the way there will be no reason for them to show up empty handed , if they do then I will send them packing because they are not willing to work at surviving so are therefore a liability to the rest of the group...

Pam you are on the right track with you're sit down , lay it out in firm language , tell them you will have tubs at you're house for their contributions and will expect them to add to them weekly...in fact you need to give them a list of what they need to get....

If they are unwilling to follow the plan then inform them right then that no contribution "no" room! ..

When they say you're harsh point out that you're kids and DH come first , and you will not see you're kids starve because they are blind, deaf, slow, stupid or unwilling...

I think it's called "Tough Love"... in fact I'd write up the house rules to have along at the meeting...

Keeping all groups separate at least part of the day and all nights is the only way to avoid a lot of problems.

Think about the work involved and inform them that they "WILL" work...no workie no eatie ! regardless of how much food they added to the pile... one person can not do it all... they have to know they may be washing cloths in a tub in the yard... or digging an outhouse pit or fighting positions..

Any child old enough to run and talk and feed it's self is old enough to do some small chores..

Just a few thoughts so far but I really am working on this.. I want it settled before anything happens..

I gave my Son a 10-22 a Marlin 30-30 and a 12 ga..I told him last week that I expected him to buy at least one box of ammo for each gun every payday.. if he has money for beer he better have money for ammo and food!...

His GF has been on one form of welfare or disability all her life so getting her off her ass might be hard to do, but I'm a hard ass myself so in the end she loses, I win... gates swing two ways!!..

Go for it Pam, you're on the right track, be strong!! and firm!

Remember on the sea of life YOU are the captain of you're ship..( well DH may think he is but we all know who really rules the home!) *


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is something else you can try. Figure out what it will cost for just bare basics of a two year food supply for one person. After that figure out about storage costs etc. Now, tell each person that says they are coming to your house if the shtf, give them a paper with the total amounts on it. When you get the money, you will buy provisions and store them and then when they come they will be able to eat. If not, don't come


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> *Pam , I like this thread , because it's bringing out a part of prepping most of us ignore or push back to avoid thinking about it.
> 
> My Son informed me a while back that if any SHTF event occurred he was heading here, "with" his GF and her daughter, both are lazy , he is a hard worker so I've been thinking too...
> 
> ...


Wow! You absolutely nailed it with that post. I completely agree with everything you said and as I have said before, my family comes first.

Like I said in my last post, they don't know where we will be and as hard assed as it may sound, I intend to keep it that way.

I have said this before, everyone in our group has agreed that we would not turn away someone that happens to find us and peacefully asks for some food. They would at least be given a meal and possibly a day or two worth of food and sent on their way.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

My mom and brother are more...way more in fact...prepared when it comes to weapons than I am. My brother was already instructed that he is to bring them. 
I am not counting on my sister doing anything even if she is told to do it. I can not even wrap my brain around her being able to make it here! I wish I could talk her into buying some fruit trees and berry bushes to plant. They can be paid for with her FS! 

I already had one lady comment on my FB post that she will bring me some of her extra canning jars on Wednesday at church! YAY!!


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

HozayBuck said:


> *Pam , I like this thread , because it's bringing out a part of prepping most of us ignore or push back to avoid thinking about it.
> 
> My Son informed me a while back that if any SHTF event occurred he was heading here, "with" his GF and her daughter, both are lazy , he is a hard worker so I've been thinking too...
> 
> ...


When you are the captain, choose your crew wisely. Mutiny is as common a word as captain, and during future times there won't be anybody for you to call and no court to try them in. Lazy has no place here.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> I also want to be careful to not upset/offend the family over a WHAT IF! Saying "She and her kids are not welcome here and you all can stay at mom's house and be zombie bait!" is not going to go over well!
> 
> Oh yeah, and my brother's reason why they can not store food at my house: My kids would just get into it! :gaah: :surrender:





BillS said:


> The proper response to people who say they'll just come to your house should be something like, "Sorry, but I won't let you in. I have enough for me and my family. I don't have enough for you." After a SHTF event you don't open the door for anybody.


I started second-guessing my first reponse...pam, maybe your best response to all of them is this: WELL, EVERYONE, THE SKYROCKETING PRICES HAVE FORCED US TO START EATING ALL OUR FOOD, SO NOW I MAY HAVE TO SEND MY KIDS TO YOU IF THINGS GO BAD IN THE WORLD!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

*Andi said:


> My dad had to give one of his grandsons a little "wake up call". They were deer hunting and the grandson could have taken one of three deer but he didn't want to drag it out of the hollar.  (grandson own words)
> 
> So when it came time to go home, grandson told grandpa he would have to "raid his freezer for meat". My dad told him ... I don't think so ... the way I see it, if you are to lazy to drag a deer out, you are not that hungry.
> 
> ...


When you said grandson I was thinking about a 10 yr. old, oh my gosh, you're talking about an adult...( well, in years anyway). Grandpa is my new hero!!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> I am not sure how soon we will actually have our sit down meeting but I will update everyone when we do!!
> 
> Ok, but on a scale of 1-10 my family coming to my house is about a 5 on my what if panic scale....because the TEN on my what if panic scale is my MIL taking my 6 yo DD and 9 yo DS into town to go shopping and out to lunch and then an EMP attack or as we call it in our house 'a Jericho type event' happens! I know...don't go borrowing trouble but these are my kiddos!! My MIL is 63 years old and kind of delicate! She made me PROMISE that I would not eat the first two bunnies we got...maybe she knows me to well! LOL! Where she takes the kids when she has them is to the mall and then out to lunch. That is a 40 minute drive from my house! There are several potential ways she could take to get to my house from the mall. One route is right passed a gov't Air Base! For some reason that does not seem very safe. The straight route to my MIL's house from the mall is a 4 lane divided highway. If they are having to walk that is NOT going to be safe!! My MIL is NOT a prepper!! She is a weird combination! LOL! She is kind of anti guns, anti processing your own meat but thinks the gov't has way to much control and that China is trying to take us over type!
> I feel like if I send a book bag with 3 days worth of food and good tennis shoes and a route to my house that she HAS to take if they have to walk home she would probably think I was a total loon!! :nuts: But if they were to take that route then I could go after them immediately, armed and on a bike or something. My MIL's house is 15 miles from my house so if I knew the kids were AT her house in the event of an EMP I could be down to her house and back with the kiddos within a few hours. We have a kid cart thing for the back of the bike so we would take that and put the kids in it. Plus my mom is actually ON the way to my MIL's house...3 miles from my MIL. I could even stop there on the way back and forth from my MIL's if I did have to go get my kiddos. I would totally trust my 12 yo to take care of baby girl (2 yo) and hold down the fort while 16 yo and I went after 6 and 9 yo if DH was at work. DH works 55 miles away (and would have to pass MIL and my mom's house to get home from work so he could stop at his mom's and my mom's house to check on them and know that I already got the kids.) I would NOT wait for DH to walk the 55 miles for him to pick up the kiddos and make it home! I would go after them myself immediately! The kiddos do not go to MIL's house as often as they used to...maybe once a month or every other month now to spend the night. They used to go once or twice a week before 6 yo DD started into (home) school.
> DH does not think that his mom would come to our house if things were really bad because she lives right next door to her sister (DH's aunt) and her other son (DH's brother). And DH's cousin (cousin, her SO, and their 3 kids) lives with his aunt...I think they would be even LESS welcome here than my sister!!


Good grief Pam, I'm starting to get all freaked out over your situation!! :gaah: The meeting is the only way to go and quite honestly, if they don't understand what is required while we're in a peaceful time, what will happen if you try to explain this later?? Good luck, and pray for wisdom!


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I am glad my bunch has it together. My parents, brother and his family, I have a sis, but she is nowhere near here. In my opinion there is "us" and she is one of "them". We all live in a way that if things did collapse, we could hang on for a long long time. But, the rest of the family is not like that, and expect us to come and get them if it all shuts down, sure, I'll be there, you just stay there and wait....don't leave and try to find us because we might be on the way to get you.....you just stay put, it'll all be okay.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Another sort of update: I talked to my brother again tonight because I had to take him to go pick up his cell phone and I had to take him. I talked to him again about getting more food stocked up. He wants to do it VERY slowly. Like $10 once in a while where my mom kind of wants to go get $200-300 when she cans. He also said he thinks that a few of our aunts and uncles and other family members will show up at mom's house. Which I could totally see those that he mentioned going there if they could. I told him that they would NOT be welcome at my house under any circumstances! He also said that he thinks that several people from my church will probably show up at my house...and does not see how I could turn them away! He thinks that people from church know that I have chickens and goats and they will remember that when they are hungry! Very few of them have ever been to my house so I doubt many from there could find my place. I very sternly told him that those people would be turned away and that if I can stock up with 6 kids on one income then they have NO excuse to prepare for themselves when most of them have no kids and two incomes! I am stocked up on seeds and I would gladly trade something for those but food and shelter they will not be getting from me!! 
Ok, my brother is one of the stingiest people I know!! It totally amazes me that he thinks that I should be responsible in anyway for all/any of these people!!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

It seems like if you really want to get to know your relatives or friends on a deeper level, just discuss prepping with them and find out what they are really made of!


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I know who out of my friends are preppers and who are not. None of my other family members are preppers! They all get this eyes glazed over look when we talk about our goats and chickens!


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> Another sort of update: He also said he thinks that a few of our aunts and uncles and other family members will show up at mom's house. Which I could totally see those that he mentioned going there if they could. I told him that they would NOT be welcome at my house under any circumstances! He also said that he thinks that several people from my church will probably show up at my house...and does not see how I could turn them away! Ok, my brother is one of the stingiest people I know!! It totally amazes me that he thinks that I should be responsible in anyway for all/any of these people!!


Okay, maybe he's just trying to needle you - get you going. Maybe he's right and they will come - BUT - Maybe he's wrong and he's trying to stir the pot. Anyway, sounds like if it HTF, they may consider you "Aunt Pam" The New and Improved "Uncle Sam". Again, there's always the possibility that they can't make it that far. You prepare how you need to, do a little extra if you want to, and try not to stress to much about it. I think we're all stressing a little with you.


----------



## flayer (Jan 15, 2011)

*Strength to do what is right and just...*

You are, it seems to me, faced with a hard choice.
Being strong in the face of adversity and unjust demands and situations....is what is being demanded of you.
When the flood wiped out most of humanity it was a deliberate act and those who were extinguished were chosen, as were those who survived it. I've seen references to Noah before here, it seems apt beyond words. You are in a way, being placed in his position. As would all of us if the time should come. I'm not sure it is up to us to choose who else can board the ship. If they did not listen to the voice they surely have had the opportunity to hear then they have made their choice and will surely have to live with the consequences...Noah listened and was saved.
The analogy holds. Hard choices but we aren't the architect of all this.
Hard times will mean hard choices but if not made then more will be lost in the times that follow...


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

flayer said:


> When the flood wiped out most of humanity it was a deliberate act and those who were extinguished were chosen, as were those who survived it. I've seen references to Noah before here, it seems apt beyond words. You are in a way, being placed in his position. As would all of us if the time should come. I'm not sure it is up to us to choose who else can board the ship..


Never thought of it like that. Kinda blows my mind. Good point.


----------



## ram91648 (Jan 9, 2011)

I didn't read every word of your post but, I have had similar comments from my family and friends saying they will just come to my house. When they say things like that I respond along these lines. I tell them they need to choose one of these actions. 1) If they come to my house they need to bring what is needed to take care of their needs (food etc). 2) decide "not" to come to my house and 3) prepare to be shot on my front porch. I am preparing and so should they. It's called "survival".......


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

This is a perfect example of why OpSec is so important--if your family members are unreliable at best, why do you want them knowing that you got stuff??? 

If they turn up, they turn up, and then you gotta make a choice about what to do, but why put out the "SHTF Hotel: Vacancies" sign? And knowing about your preps how many of their friends know about them because of idle gossip most likely deriding your "paranoia"?

My family is a little bit more sympathetic to my concerns, but I am still keeping my preps on the down/low. I personally could not turn away my brothers or sisters and so I am planning for them in the context of my own preps--this plus I encourage them to help me prepping without even realizing that they are. 

One thing you should consider is that "no man is an island," today, much less in a post-collapse world. You've gotta realize that the reason the SHTF is so scary is that all those anonymous government support systems that we take for granted will not be there. The only solution is for your family and friends to make up for government services--that means you are going need people if you desire safety. Whether its farm workers, medical personel, mechanics , carpenters, electricians, or most importantly soldiers (people with stuff = TARGET in a WROL world). Your family or friends may not be well prepared, but unless you have all these skill sets covered, skills, and just plain old bodies (and muscles), may prove to be just as important to your families survival.

Wouldn't it be sad if you have a year or two's food supplies and you starved because you could defend it, or because defending it you had no time/labor to grow more for years three and four.


----------



## byteshredder (Jun 19, 2011)

*Strength in Numbers*

After reading a thread on another forum by a fellow who survived the civil war in Bosnia, it is all the more apparent that there is strength in numbers. Family that you can trust being the most important numbers.

selco - a Bosnian civil war survivor

In the coming months, I will take this matter up with my extended family to see who's on-board. For those that are on-board, I hope to inventory our vital skills (food prep, farming, medical, communications, weapons, electrical, mechanical, etc.) and encourage continuing education and tool acquisitions within each family members area of expertise.

Of course we will all need to do our own basic prepping, because there is no guarantee that when SHTF we will be able to travel to the designated "home base".

God bless.


----------



## mrghostwalker (Sep 17, 2009)

It seems to me that you are going to have visitors whether you want them or not. (family works that way) I would suggest that you encourage them to stock up on food and other items that they could then bring WITH them to your place. There's no way you could stock all the foods and medicines fall all of them.


----------



## purecaffeine (Nov 2, 2011)

It's easy for us - we have no family here in New Zealand!


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

OpSec...that would be near impossible with my mom and brother. We are very close and I talk to them several times a day so they no what I am doing. 

Another update: My sister has moved. She is now closer to my mom's and actually in a position that my mom could actually go get her and her kids, or my sister's kids could make the trek to my mom's if they HAD to. My sister is wheelchair bound so she would not be able to walk. 

My mom and brother are at least discussing where they can put more food and supplies. My mom is also more mindful of being MORE prepared. From the comments she has made she has definitely been listening to everything that I ramble on about!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Padre said:


> Wouldn't it be sad if you have a year or two's food supplies and you starved because you could defend it, or because defending it you had no time/labor to grow more for years three and four.


If a group has the resources to lay siege for two years, they probably don't need MY resources... it's much more likely they'll just overrun and then kill me, after a very limited-duration siege.


----------



## georgia (Nov 9, 2011)

We're trying to get our church members to prepare. It's like herding cats! We get the same comment, over and over, "We'll just come to your house." I'm becoming more blunt with my response as time goes by. To rephrase a verse- He who does not prepare, will not eat!


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

georgia said:


> We're trying to get our church members to prepare. It's like herding cats! We get the same comment, over and over, "We'll just come to your house." I'm becoming more blunt with my response as time goes by. To rephrase a verse- He who does not prepare, will not eat!


We did have a meeting at my church once....that thread is around here somewhere! Nothing more has come of it that I am aware of but it was a good meeting! I went into detail about what they talked about and how the meeting was organized.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

georgia said:


> We're trying to get our church members to prepare. It's like herding cats! We get the same comment, over and over, "We'll just come to your house." I'm becoming more blunt with my response as time goes by. To rephrase a verse- He who does not prepare, will not eat!


2Th 3:6 Now we command you, brethren, in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, that ye withdraw yourselves from every brother that walketh disorderly, and not after the tradition which he received of us. 
2Th 3:7 For yourselves know how ye ought to follow us: for we behaved not ourselves disorderly among you; 
2Th 3:8 Neither did we eat any man's bread for nought; but wrought with labour and travail night and day, that we might not be chargeable to any of you: 
2Th 3:9 Not because we have not power, but to make ourselves an ensample unto you to follow us. 
2Th 3:10 For even when we were with you, this we commanded you, that if any would not work, neither should he eat. 
2Th 3:11 For we hear that there are some which walk among you disorderly, working not at all, but are busybodies. 
2Th 3:12 Now them that are such we command and exhort by our Lord Jesus Christ, that with quietness they work, and eat their own bread. 
2Th 3:13 But ye, brethren, be not weary in well doing. 
2Th 3:14 And if any man obey not our word by this epistle, note that man, and have no company with him, that he may be ashamed. 
2Th 3:15 Yet count him not as an enemy, but admonish him as a brother.

This goes all the way back to Adam. We should work for our bread. It also is a good mitzvah(deed or commandment), in that we *should not come to the table (bunker?) empty handed*.


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi, I am new here. 
But this thread has gotten my interest for sure. My own dh is from a very large family. None of which lives in our state. And that is a good thing. For the most part they think that all food comes from the grocery store. And you pay for it with food stamps. Or it comes from the food bank. Now do not get me wrong. I do know that a lot of people in this country and even more now need help. But these people are lazy. Lazy to the point that they wouldn't water a garden if they had it. 
We on the other hand put in a garden every year. And we have chickens, ducks and rabbits. But they are work I don't care what anyone says. You have to pack water in the winter as everything freezes up for the critters. We even used to raise goats. We still have the barn and milk station. We also still have the recipes and press for making cheese. But we just needed a break. So right now we don't have any. But I do know where I could get some if I needed very fast.
The problem is the people in the family that think of us as hippies. And they do not think things like a garden are work. They think you buy those pretty little seed packs. Drop the seeds in the ground and then you get food. Well we have gardened for years and I can tell you that is not how it happens. And even with all the years we have done it there are years that you don't get much produce for all the work. 
We only heat with wood. We get it at a friends house as we only have a couple of acres. We go and get that wood. We load it in the truck. We come home with it. We unload and stack it. Then we bring it in the house to keep warm. Then we haul the ashes out. And start all over again. 
It is all work. Even the cooking from scratch. But these people do nothing. We had a family reunion here a few years ago. And most of dh's family came for it. What a bunch of whiners. And it was even summer. Can you imagion if it was winter? And they had to eat what we had rather than running to town for snickers? We live 15 miles from town. 
But at the other thing is what about protecting what you have worked so hard to prep? Have you thought about it? When will you sleep or do chores? What can you really protect if you are the only one there? 
There are just so many things to really think about. And how much food is not the only thing for sure.


----------



## popwiz15 (Feb 21, 2012)

When ever people say " oh, I'll just come to your house" I say fine as long as you bring enough food to last you you entire stay because I don't got much you ain't getting my Spam;-D


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

My family situation is a little wild. We have ten kids..three daughters are married(2 with tiny kids), one son and gf are expecting in March. The other 6 live at home. Two are adults, two in high school, and two in middle school. I don't think we can adequately prepare for a crowd that large. Only one married daughter is even remotely interested in prepping, and she frankly has not the space or much financial ability. She could do some, I think. She lives two miles away, but hopes to move in March, will still be reasonably close. Eldest dd and ds lives 100 miles away. She might not show up, but he sure would, with semi-useless gf in tow. Third dd and SIL are apartment dwellers with an infant. They live about 25 miles away, but his family is between us; they might just go there. That leaves the 6 kids at home. Dh and I are planning a large garden, and will be getting chickens again soon. My plan for the summer is for the younger three or four kids to be up to their elbows in helping with those things. The other three had better have jobs, or be making a new plan. (ds might be gone before that). 

My main concern at the moment is making room for food storage and keeping grazing kids out of the 'good' stuff I'm trying to store. 
I'm feeling a need for a family pow-wow very soon. There is no reason they can't all be brought into this as a family project. But there will have to be some ground rules and they need to be made to feel a part of it all. I get lots of snide remarks about my collection of pop bottles full of water...and my dehydrated 'stuff that used to food'. The youngest boys are interested in the chickens, and I'm hoping to get them interested in rabbits and goats too. 
Can this family get it's act together?:scratch


----------



## purehavoc (Nov 7, 2012)

As much as I love my family , I too have several family members that are lazy, liars, steal , and just really to me down right dirt bags . I do not claim them and will not help them . When the SHTF they are on their own , dont come to my house, dont ask for anything and dont expect me to help you . I have a list of very few people that we will hook up with , They all have a needed skill and are also preppers . 
Mom always said family comes first but to me they are not immediately family. Make the choices and decisions of how you intend to deal with them when the time arises . Make sure they are a help not a henderence to your plan . #1 be prepared and always have a plan when they do show up looking for handouts


----------



## Ravensoracle (Oct 4, 2010)

There is a big difference in my mind between true family and blood relations. True family aren't necessarily related to you by some biological connection. They are related to you by a connection much deeper than that. True family are the ones you rely on and that go out of their way to help each other when SHTF. 

Yesterday, I was at the courthouse to see the judge. The adoption paperwork for my 14 yo step-daughter was finalized. Everyone that we told through Facebook or just daily conversation started making a big deal of it. Some said "That she was now truly part of my family." I had to laugh at them when they said that. I told them she has always been a part of my family. Nothing changed today except some legal paperwork was completed and that she could now use the name she wanted to use. She has always been my little girl nothing in the last week has changed that. 

My wife and I met 13 years ago and even before we were married, she was a good friend. I'd of called her family even before we started dating. Back then I helped my now wife through her own personal SHTF situation. Many of our friends at the time pitched in as well. Her family left her to the wolves for the most part. Yeah, they were encouraging and sent their best wishes. But only one or two stepped up to deal with the SHTF situation she wsa in. 

Yeah I know a lot of you might say that she should have dealt with it herself. That she shouldn't of had to rely on others. I say if we can't rely on each other in a SHTF situation then what is the point of anything. Some things can't be prepared for and it takes everyone coming together to get through it. No matter how minor the event is. What is the point of surviving if you are the lone one. 

Now I am not saying that I'll be taking everyone that comes to my door into my home to share my food and supplies with. But I would not turn away someone just because they didn't bring supplies with them. the situation may have been that they had to leave the stuff behind. But once they are in my home then they would become a part of it. They'd help with the chores and do what needed to be done to make up for what they were consuming. This is where the difference between what I am saying with blood relation and true family would stand out and become apparent. 

Ture family would see everyone there and do what they could for the family to make it thrive. A true family member would be willing to walk away from the homestead if they became a burden. And I don't mean if they were just hurt or injured. People can contribute in so many ways. It's when thay are taking so much more than what they are bringing to the table that it threatens everyone well-being.

I gues what I am trying to say is that you need to determine now with your family meeting, and in your heart and mind, just who your true family are and who are just blood relation.


Someone I consider family will always be welcome at my door because I know they will do whatever it takes to provide for everyone there.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

purehavoc said:


> As much as I love my family , I too have several family members that are lazy, liars, steal , and just really to me down right dirt bags . I do not claim them and will not help them . When the SHTF they are on their own , dont come to my house, dont ask for anything and dont expect me to help you . I have a list of very few people that we will hook up with , They all have a needed skill and are also preppers .
> Mom always said family comes first but to me they are not immediately family. Make the choices and decisions of how you intend to deal with them when the time arises . Make sure they are a help not a henderence to your plan . #1 be prepared and always have a plan when they do show up looking for handouts


I have a lot of family like that too. My dad,sisters, their kids, and husband/bf I would happily take in and help because I know they would be willing to work. The rest are lazy, welfare scamming, druggies. My parents live right next to me, so no keeping them away if I wanted to. My mom already comes down to my house a couple times a month and raids my kitchen while we're gone because they are too "broke" to buy groceries, but can afford three packs of cigs a day.  Just this week their electricity got shut off because my stupid lazy mom took the bill money and blew it at the casino instead of paying the bill. She then had the nerve to TELL my DH that they were going to come stay in our house for a "couple of weeks" until they could come up with the money to get it back on. Ummm HELL no! Luckily, my dad did have some cash stashed to get it back on because he knows she does crap like this frequently. DH made the mistake of saying something about me storing some food and getting the rabbits in case SHTF. She says "Its a good thing YOU are stocking up so we'll have food"


----------



## ram91648 (Jan 9, 2011)

purehavoc said:


> As much as I love my family , I too have several family members that are lazy, liars, steal , and just really to me down right dirt bags . I do not claim them and will not help them . When the SHTF they are on their own , dont come to my house, dont ask for anything and dont expect me to help you . I have a list of very few people that we will hook up with , They all have a needed skill and are also preppers .
> Mom always said family comes first but to me they are not immediately family. Make the choices and decisions of how you intend to deal with them when the time arises . Make sure they are a help not a henderence to your plan . #1 be prepared and always have a plan when they do show up looking for handouts


Regarding "family"..... I'll tell you right up front that I am a Christian so my family goes like this. God, Wife then anyone who is willing to give of themselves to help another. I too have blood family that, in an emergency, would be prepared no further than tomorrow. Most are in the category, I've got money so I'll buy what I need or I have a gun so I'll take what I need or I'll come to your house. Many others are under the false assumption that nothing that serious will happen in their lifetime so why prepare. The small number that remain have listened to me and many others and are preparing at whatever level they can handle. To those who have stated that I will be their refuge I have said with a smile and a very serious undertone that if they try to take what I have, I am very well armed and quite skilled with any of my wide variety of weapons including the Grand Master of The Wu-Yin Yan-Jing® martial arts system. I have closed circuit cameras recorded 24 hours a day, a broad spectrum security system and access control. I was in the security industry for over 25 years. I am a plumber, electrician and carpenter with a wide variety of supplies in each of those areas. Lots of back up goodies for my vehicles and generators including, well I'll just say, a substantial fuel supply. All that coupled with 10 years in the U.S. Marine Corps during the Viet Nam era and beyond makes me aware of and prepared for almost any possibility. Even with all I have done, I haven't scratched the surface. You'd think that "family" would listen huh?..........


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

I just came across this thread and read through the whole thing, it looks like a fact most all of us that store up will have some gut wrenching decisions to make. By my nature I'm one that will go out of my way to help even a stranger but I will do what I have to do, now as someone said eirlier that blood dosent mean family and I believe that, I have a few friends that I consider family and some blood that I dont, as far as kids I posted in another thread a while back DD SIL and grandkids were here thankgiveing SIL said I know where I'm comeing when it gets bad now they are six hundred miles from here dont know if they could even get here depends on the situation, but not only would I let them come down I would encourage all our kids to get here and yes they mostly are clueless, but if I would give my old life for any of the kids or grandkids on the street how could I ever look at a plate of food again and let them starve. Wife and I have talked about this and decided we just stock above and beyond hope for the best and make those hard decisions when the time comes. (wife is canning another turky as I type)


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I just wanted to post an update because it has been a while since I started this thread. 
My mom and brother have stocked up on more food and my brother is storing water like crazy....he now has more water stocked than I do.
My sister has picked up a 72 hour bucket, not much else has changed with her except she now lives closer to my mom. Close enough that the kids could probably walk to my mom's house is absolutely necessary. My sister is wheelchair bound so she can not walk anywhere (in total worst case scenario situation.) 

My mom and brother are also getting prepped with several solar items as well. 

My ex husband might come here (because of the children and he knows I am a prepper) but I don't think his family would come here at all now. I have made it very clear to him that the children are to be brought home immediately if something happens while they are visiting with him and he has agreed because he knows my home is safer and I am way more prepared.

Since I pretty much freaked out about all of them coming here my family has started to get better prepared...but they are still planning to come to my house once their supplies run out or if things become to dangerous to stay in their own homes.


----------



## ram91648 (Jan 9, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> I just wanted to post an update because it has been a while since I started this thread.
> My mom and brother have stocked up on more food and my brother is storing water like crazy....he now has more water stocked than I do.
> My sister has picked up a 72 hour bucket, not much else has changed with her except she now lives closer to my mom. Close enough that the kids could probably walk to my mom's house is absolutely necessary. My sister is wheelchair bound so she can not walk anywhere (in total worst case scenario situation.)
> 
> ...


Beans, Water and Ammunition................


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Back during the Depression, they used to tell famiely members looking for a handout, "write if you find work !


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

BillM said:


> Back during the Depression, they used to tell famiely members looking for a handout, "write if you find work !


Love it. All you can do, is all you can do. I listened to many stories from my father and grandmother about the depression. My grandmother just past away a couple months ago at age 99. From what I understand, there were not the "entitlement" population we see now. Working with a different animal.


----------



## hdb90 (May 1, 2012)

We saw the writing on the wall this summer when our power was out for a week. My aunt, cousin, BIL, and his wife came over every day. They lost all of their food in their fridge and freezer and had nothing else to fix. They had no generator for appliances or fans. My aunt and cousin have health problems and my aunt has to have oxygen. Without her breathing machine she would have depleted her oxygen bottles. So to our house they came. We have discussed prepping with all of them. Wives brother says the government will never allow a collapse of the economy. He reassures us everything will be ok. My aunt and cousin will only eat certain foods and they can't afford to stock them. I've told them to go to the food pantry for help since they are both disabled, but they don't like that food either. When they said they would just come to my house I politely insulted them. My cousin didn't come back. My aunt didn't have much choice since she needed the breathing machine plugged in. If something really does go bad in the future, I guess I'll cut a tree down across the driveway. They won't walk the half mile back and I probably won't hear the horn blow.


----------

